

Google Code Jam 2014 Registration is open - devonbarrett
https://code.google.com/codejam

======
prezjordan
Three years ago I failed to qualify. Two years ago I was stumped at Round 1.
Last year, Round 2 was my brick wall. Look out, Round 2, I'm coming for you.

Side note: CodeJam remains my favorite programming challenge website.
ProjectEuler is a little too math-heavy, UVa problems are extremely
inconsistent, and I find HackerRank to be _really_ hit or miss.

~~~
Thirdegree
The practice problems are what first got me interested in programming. This
will be my first year competing, I'm excited.

------
teraflop
For anyone who's interested in competitive programming, the Code Jam problem
preparation guide makes for some really interesting reading. It should
probably be required reading for anyone who wants to run a similar contest.

[https://code.google.com/codejam/problem-
preparation.html](https://code.google.com/codejam/problem-preparation.html)

------
spike021
I'm a third year student studying CS right now. This will be my third year
participating. I don't tend to get very far in the rounds, but I've enjoyed
the challenge of the ones I've worked on so far. Needless to say, I am very
excited.

------
valleyman
I really love these programming competitions. I just wish they weren't always
on weekends.

------
TezzellEnt
Why is it void in Quebec?

~~~
mukyu
Quebec has onerous regulations regarding contests and sweepstakes.

[http://www2.publicationsduquebec.gouv.qc.ca/dynamicSearch/te...](http://www2.publicationsduquebec.gouv.qc.ca/dynamicSearch/telecharge.php?type=2&file=//L_6/L6R6_A.htm)

